# New Resort add to Review



## myip (Dec 30, 2008)

How to add a new resort to Tug Resort Database... I would like to do a review on Kings Land (HGVC) in big island.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot me an email with the resort name and rci/ii code  tug@tug2.net and Ill get it added for you.

you can still submit a review without the resort being in the database though!  we will add it afterwrds!


----------

